# Rent my Bull



## RacerBill (Jan 26, 2018)

Friend of mine sold me his bull a year or so ago, he sold all his cows at that time. Well now he has moved down the road to a better place and bought 6 angus heifers. He texted me wanting to rent the bull for 2-3 months, my question is I have never done it before and should I at a certain rental fee or just allow it since he is a friend? Wife said rent it as I am always allowing folks to use my stuff for free, getting something out of it. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Maybe do a deal with him where he keeps it for 5-6 months(Oct.-Mar.) and then you use it. He feeds it thru the winter, you don't have to deal with it.

Regards, Mike


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Like Mike says, I would determine what the value of not feeding and cleaning up after him is. If that number is enough for you, don't charge more and consider it a favor, or just tell him to give you whatever donation he feels it's worth to him if he wants.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I'd let him feed him through the winter and call it a favor.
But I'd also check on him regular to see how he is feeding him.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

One factor I might use; did he charge you full retail price for the bull or did HE give YOU the friendly/neighborly price. If he charged you the same amount as he would a stranger, then then renting it back to him would be the same as I would charge a stranger. I would be of the camp that "turnaround is fair play"...if he gave you a deal, then give him a deal. If he gave you a hosing, then....

Mark


----------



## chaded (May 13, 2018)

glasswrongsize said:


> One factor I might use; did he charge you full retail price for the bull or did HE give YOU the friendly/neighborly price. If he charged you the same amount as he would a stranger, then then renting it back to him would be the same as I would charge a stranger. I would be of the camp that "turnaround is fair play"...if he gave you a deal, then give him a deal. If he gave you a hosing, then....
> 
> Mark


Exactly what I was going to say.

To me, the friend SOLD the bull to the op so I think it is only fair that he pays a fee to rent it. I'm not going to pay someone to use my bull for 3 months and take care of it the rest of the year. Which I know it isn't exactly the case but it would be how I would view it in a sense. I don't know all the circumstances but based off what was given, I say rent it for a fee determined on what kind of friendship I had.


----------



## Ridgefarmer63 (Apr 5, 2017)

The way I've done it is if you take a bull for the winter months, itsa freebie. If you rent a bull during the summer, its 25-50 bucks a impregnated critter.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I have a friend who used to rent out Bulls.He had a guy rent one and it had lost 500 lbs when he got it back.needless to say he never rented that guy a bull again.


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

A lot of variables here,is he a real friend ,when dose he want to use the bull. I would be glad to lend a bull for the 3 months I need to keep them away from my cows. But that time period is governed by my grass growing season, not many local would care for that.

You have seen him at work and know his ways, so if he doesn't try to "starve a profit out of his livestock" your risk is not to large.


----------



## RacerBill (Jan 26, 2018)

I bought the bull young for $450 and he has helped me with the square baling of my hay when ever I did it the past year and has offered to help anytime, but then I have cut and round baled his place before he moved to a bigger place and I know he will need my equipment in the future. I see it as a neighbor helping a neighbor but WIFE sees it as getting a few $$ to help pay for the bull initially and I have to live with her,


----------



## farmersamm (Nov 2, 2017)

If you currently have healthy cattle, I'd be a bit cautious about letting my bull run with other cattle. Trich comes to mind.


----------

